# DIY: Background with Window Tint?



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone try using window tint for cars as their aquarium background? If so, if I need to replace or switch to a diff colour...how difficult it is to take it off?

I'm planning to replicate the new Mercedes blue tint 

Thanks.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

would prolly work, if you cant find it at a tint shop try a vinyl sign shop


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

removing window tint is practicaly impossible to get off with out leaving the glue behind. The glue is Very difficult and messy to remove and requires solvents such as reducer or thinners. I would try something else . Maybe thin plexi then tint it and stick to tank.Also window tint scratches easily.


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> removing window tint is practicaly impossible to get off with out leaving the glue behind. The glue is Very difficult and messy to remove and requires solvents such as reducer or thinners. I would try something else . Maybe thin plexi then tint it and stick to tank.Also window tint scratches easily.


Thanks for the info! Never thought of coloured plexi...where can I buy those? Hopefully not too thick for my MagClip, lol.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Art and craft stores may have colored film ( such as Michaels ).You could check with places like Industrial plastics. If you have window tint that has a clear backing...you could leave the backing on and attach it to the tank with Vaseline.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

even a piece of acryllic, you double sided stickie pads so it stands off the tank glass. When you put something against the glass, it alters how the light is reflected within the glass itself, lowering the light to the tank a bit.


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

Industrial plastic in Richmond quote me an extremely thin dark green plexi sheet 24.5" x 41" for $75 + $5 cutting service + HST.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

that's ridiculous!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

10 bucks a square foot ..ouch!! That seems a little excessive.
try to put some window tint on using Vaseline on the sticky side and see what it looks like.


----------

